# [chrome] microsoft silverlight alternative linux

## soban_

Tak jak w temacie, googlujac wszedzie jest odwolanie do -> Moonlight no i http://www.go-mono.com/moonlight/ jak radzicie sobie jakos z tym, jak np ktos chce obejrzec fakty na TVN czy cus? Sam osobiscie jakos mega tego nie potrzebuje, ale moja kobieta od posadzenia linucha urywa mi glowe, caly czas ze nie ma tam mozliwosci obejrzenia faktow - a moze jest na to jakis inny myk (tylko prosze nie odsylajcie mnie do jakis stron gdzie jest to na yt)?

----------

## Jacekalex

Moonlight -to prehistoria, już nie rozwijany.

Zainteresuj się XBMC i wtyczkami do polskich stacji.

Albo sam spróbuj naskrobać skrypta, żeby to czy tamto wyczesać do {Vlc|Mplayera|Totema}.    :Wink: 

A kobietę lepiej programuj osobiście, zamiast czekać, aż to zrobi za ciebie TVN.

W ten sposób zaoszczędzisz trochę grosza na sprawie rozwodowej.  :Very Happy: 

Pozdro

 :Cool: 

----------

## Garrappachc

Przez Moonlighta nie obejrzysz bo TVN, TVP i inne pierdoły kodują DRM-mem, a to jest tylko w silverlighcie.

----------

## Jacekalex

 *Garrappachc wrote:*   

> Przez Moonlighta nie obejrzysz bo TVN, TVP i inne pierdoły kodują DRM-mem, a to jest tylko w silverlighcie.

 

Xbmc przez różne wtyczki czasem całkiem przyzwoicie radzi sobie z DRM, np TVN24 śmiga bez problemu.

Pozdro

 :Cool: Last edited by Jacekalex on Tue Jul 23, 2013 1:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## soban_

ok, dziekuje za podpowiedzi - zaraz przetestuje i dam znac z jakim efektem

----------

## Garrappachc

Tak, Xbmc się chwali, to prawda.

----------

